# Gnome fans... Need your help w/ prank ideas!



## JesterPoet (Mar 15, 2004)

I am currently playing a level 6 gnome druid (with a dire badger companion/mount, yay!)

I'm looking for ideas for pranks to play on other party members.  Keep a couple things in mind, though.  The character is intelligent, and values his party members.  He wouldn't do anything to hurt or weaken them (or he'd probably never get out of the Banewarrens alive).  He's also pretty new to the party, so he'd prefer to get some pranks in before they figure out it is him doing it.

Basically I'm just looking for some fun, harmless, gnomish pranks to pull.  Any ideas anyone?


----------



## Ferret (Mar 15, 2004)

Wild shape into an animal (you may want to save this for when you can tiny shape) and hide in pack/shoes/trousers. Allow the hillarity to ensue, then run of and return in you gnome shape.


----------



## Sir Whiskers (Mar 16, 2004)

In RttToEE, I played a paladin, while the GM's wife played a gnome wizard. In an early session, I decided to play my paladin as cranky in the morning, so she decided to be the stereotypical "morning person". After that, every morning her character would wake up the paladin with a cheery disposition, regaling him with what a _wonderful_ morning it was, and doesn't that coffee smell _sooo_ good, etc. We kept up the friendly competition throughout the module.


----------



## Shadowdancer (Mar 16, 2004)

We had a player once who played a gnome thief/illusionist (this was in 1E). The best prank he ever played on the group involved posing as a powerful creature the party had earlier encountered. The creature was a rakashasta (spl?).

One night, while the party was travelling and was camped for the night, the gnome passed a note to the DM (me) saying he gets up in the middle of the night to go pee, then casts an illusion on himself to look like a rakashasta. He then strolls back into camp, lies down on the gnome's bedroll, takes out his pipe and lights it up.

So I tell the player of the character standing guard that he see a rakashasta stroll into camp, lie down and light up its pipe. He panics and starts waking up all the other characters. They are freaking out. They don't attack the creature, because they were easily defeated by a real rakashasta in their previous adventure. It was hilarious. The player and I kept a straight face for as long as we could, but eventually we started laughing, and that gave it away.


----------



## DonaldRumsfeldsTofu (Mar 16, 2004)

The prank that my bard hasn't gotten around to pulling on the Wizard involves, among other things, sneaking into the destination of our travels during the night and spreading a rumor about an Elvan wizard who eats babies. The goal my character hopes to accomplish is to prove that bards are superior to wizards.

You need a high charisma for it to work, though


----------



## Umbra (Mar 16, 2004)

*Prestidigitation*

This spell is the best 'weapon' in a pranksters arsenal.

A paladin with Green Hair.

Porridge flavoured with chillies.

The cleric giving off a faint whiff of...ugh!


----------



## Umbran (Mar 16, 2004)

And note that most of the things prestidigitation can do can also been done by mundane means.  Best gnomish prank war I've ever seen took place without any magic use.  It was a point of honor, as dong pranks with magic is easy.  Two gnomes in the party - each picked a champion.  The gnomes then set about playing pranks on the other's champion.  Of course, nobody bothered to ask if the champions were interested... 

Here's a hint - barbarians hate waking up smelling like floral perfumes.


----------



## Umbra (Mar 16, 2004)

Umbran said:
			
		

> It was a point of honor, as dong pranks with magic is easy.




In David Brin's The Uplift War (the Uplift series is great!), the Tymbrimi (sp?) love practical jokes and the longer, the more intricate and the greater potential for backfiring, the more they enjoy it, even if it does backfire.


----------



## ergeheilalt (Mar 16, 2004)

Ghost Sound is a very cool spell. Gnomes can cast it as a first level caster, which means up to four voices worth of sound. You could use it to supliment your healing spells with a small chorus of angelic voices. You could also ue it to mimic a whoopie cushion, belching, etc. Just some ideas.

Erge


----------



## JesterPoet (Mar 16, 2004)

*<-------------------* Okay.... *that* was classic.

It has also convinced me to register for a community supporter account.  The laugh I got out of that alone is worth the money!


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Mar 16, 2004)

Umbran said:
			
		

> Here's a hint - barbarians hate waking up smelling like floral perfumes.




I agree...Presdignitation is a great prank spell...

I like the idea of Wildshape too... 

Do you have silent image? Thats another one you can have some fun with.


----------



## JesterPoet (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks for the good ideas.  I can't wait to hassle the cleric!


----------



## Kaji (Mar 17, 2004)

*Somebody stop me*

A Druid, right?

1. Use Create Water over a sleeping companion to wake them up.
2. Use Create Water over a non-sleeping companion to amuse yourself.
3. Summon Nature's Ally and have them pee on other people's items (bedrolls, breakfast, legs...). Try birds, messy fly-overs...
4. Same spells, have them eat friends breakfast, or steal a blanket.
5. Cut holes in everyone's water skins in the desert. Make sure you have plenty of Create Water memorized.
6. Use Chill or Heat Metal spells on buddies. Stop spell before damage ensues. Make new friends...
7. Warp wood a buddies arrows during non-dangerous times. Hope you don't make a mistake. Make new friends...
8. Constantly predict weather patterns, and attempt to drive the the parties agenda based on signs from the elements. Pretend you can actually do this for as long as you can with a straight face.
9. Speak to your gods about the "horrific odor" that comes from your companion. Aloud. Often.
10. While on watch, use ghost sound to mimic a wolf's howling. Wake party up. Hilarity ensues.
11. I loved the idea about a rhakshasa impersonation. Use an illusion that you are a comely figure of whatever sex is likely to attract the least charismatic party member. Lead him/her on in a bar or other social setting. The ask for money. Fall over dead laughing...


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 17, 2004)

JesterPoet said:
			
		

> *<-------------------* Okay.... *that* was classic.
> 
> It has also convinced me to register for a community supporter account.  The laugh I got out of that alone is worth the money!




That certainly wasn't the intent - but I'm glad you laughed!  

We can turn it back whenever you like.


----------



## JesterPoet (Mar 17, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> That certainly wasn't the intent - but I'm glad you laughed!
> 
> We can turn it back whenever you like.




Naw... s'allgood.  I'd like to leave it for a while actually.


----------



## Brother MacLaren (Mar 18, 2004)

Y'know, I was all set to make a snarky remark about how this was going to be short thread...
a) "Calling all gnome fans" gives me this evil image of one poster sitting here waiting for a reply and b) well, gnomes are short.
But then you had to go and make gnomes somehow seem halfway cool.  Damn all you gnome fans.


----------



## Rayne Blythewood (Mar 19, 2004)

I play a young human that constantly taunts the bardish elf about his sexuality.  He does have an elven cohort and they are always together.  The next question I will ask is how good of a hold do the pointy ears make?  Do they get slippery.


----------

